# resealing a tank



## robj6767 (Aug 31, 2010)

Hi there, I just got my hands on a 75 gallon tank that was in rough shape with the seals. As i have never done this before with a tank, I'm looking for any help on tricks or information on how to do so. My main question is, do I have to seperate the glass and do the complete seal or can I strip off the old inside and then just reseal fromt he inside. The seal across the bottom of the tank seems fine and it is only the edges on the sides that are a bit old. The tank came from an aquarium and was already predrilled on the bottom, but the previous owner sealed that with a plate of glass. I don't have any worries about that leaking as its got a very good seal around it. What I do have a worry about is only resealing the sides. should I just reseal the entire tank or will the silicone adhear to the silicone across the bottom? If so, is a company called xiameter a good place for buying silicone online? I've heard good things about them but just wanted to double check.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

ive never done it but i would think you would do just sections at a time. like one corner one day the next corner the next day. taking out all the glass sections and resealing it and having them lined up properly will be tough as hell with no experience. perhaps try youtube for some instructional videos. I would def replace all the silicone while your at it just for that piece of mind. lol idk that plate of glass on the bottom seems a little sketchy to me to have over 800 lbs of pressure bearing down on it :/ my best advice would either be to have someone that knows how to do it, do it. Use it for a reptile, or practice on some ten gallons. Not gonna lie unless you practice its probably gonna look pretty sloppy.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

forgot to mention i got a 75 off someone and upon further examination saw they tried to reseal it themselves because i noticed there was silicone splatters everywhere and it was really crooked. I said ill give it a shot filled it up put a sick koi in it a couple days later noticed it was leaking and drained in now it is the home for my beardies. luckily the tank was in the basement on a cement floor!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Do NOT do one edge at a time, since this creates numerous points of possible failure easily avoided by just doing all of it at once.
get a razor blade, scrape away all the old silicone except along the bottom if you think that's okay, and then reseal all the edges. Hit the bottom corners heavy to make absolutely sure that there are no bubbles or gaps between the new sealer and the old.

You can get aquarium grade sealer at most good hardware stores. Make certain it says aquarium on the label.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

TheOldSalt said:


> Do NOT do one edge at a time, since this creates numerous points of possible failure easily avoided by just doing all of it at once.
> get a razor blade, scrape away all the old silicone except along the bottom if you think that's okay, and then reseal all the edges. Hit the bottom corners heavy to make absolutely sure that there are no bubbles or gaps between the new sealer and the old.
> 
> You can get aquarium grade sealer at most good hardware stores. Make certain it says aquarium on the label.


how do line the glass up perfect and keep it that way when you do it? ive always wondered about resealing a tank but never had the guts to try it myself


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

???

Resealing and replacing a pane of glass are two different things. To reseal, you don't take it apart. You just scrape off the sealer while leaving the glass in place.

To change a broken pane, you take out that one pane. When you replace it, you'll find that the new piece fits right where the old one went, so it'll already be perfectly in place. Don't go changing multiple panes at once unless you want a lot of extra hassle.
if you just GAD to, though, then use the tanks upper and lower frames in conjunction with blocks of wood to hold the glass exactly in position.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

TheOldSalt said:


> ???
> 
> Resealing and replacing a pane of glass are two different things. To reseal, you don't take it apart. You just scrape off the sealer while leaving the glass in place.
> 
> ...


but when u remove all the silicone from a tank don't the pieces of glass come loose?


----------



## petlovingfreak (May 8, 2009)

When you scrape the silicone off you are getting the silicone in the corners, but you aren't scraping off the silicone between the glass, so they'll stay together. than just re-silicone making sure there are no air bubbles or gaps in the silicone.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

ahhh i was thinking ud have to scrape that out to i was unsure tho. so how do companys get the silicone so smooth and even? do they make a tool u can use to do it?


----------



## petlovingfreak (May 8, 2009)

yah, there are tools to use, I just use my finger though, and I go on THICK with the silicone, because the last thing i wanted was to fill it up and find that it was still leaking, lol.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

can u get it to look like it was professionaly done using ur finger


----------



## petlovingfreak (May 8, 2009)

Prob not, the tool is a couple bucks.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Actually, most of the guys at the factory don't use any tool anyway, being good enough to get the right results with just their finger. I never had any special tool, and I do okay with my finger.

hmmmm. that sounds kinda dirty...

Anyway, just practice a bit and you'll see how easy it really is to do.


----------



## petlovingfreak (May 8, 2009)

haha, yah it does, guess I don't practice with my finger enough, woops... that does too... I mean it doesn't come out horrible, but it doesn't have that "factory" look.


----------

